# Arrêt Covid



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai été testée positive vendredi et je ne peux donc pas accueillir les enfants. J'ai envoyé samedi à mes 3 employeurs mon attestation d'isolement. J'ai une maman qui me pause une colle, elle me demande si j'ai convenu quelque chose avec la CPAM au sujet de mon arrêt de travail ( ben non). Elle voudrait savoir si j'ai besoin d'une attestation de salaire, si oui qui doit l'envoyer, moi ou elle. Le RPE lui a dit que normalement il n'y a besoin de rien dans le cadre d'un arrêt Covid sauf s'ils m'ont demandé. Pour une phobique administrative comme moi, c'est l'angoisse ! Déjà que je n'ai pas le moral, que je m'ennuie et que c'est compliqué d'être confinée avec mon conjoint et une de mes enfants ( tous positifs), ça plombe ! Help


----------



## Tatima (11 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai été testée positive vendredi et je ne peux donc pas accueillir les enfants. J'ai envoyé samedi à mes 3 employeurs mon attestation d'isolement. J'ai une maman qui me pause une colle, elle me demande si j'ai convenu quelque chose avec la CPAM au sujet de mon arrêt de travail ( ben non). Elle voudrait savoir si j'ai besoin d'une attestation de salaire, si oui qui doit l'envoyer, moi ou elle. Le RPE lui a dit que normalement il n'y a besoin de rien dans le cadre d'un arrêt Covid sauf s'ils m'ont demandé. Pour une phobique administrative comme moi, c'est l'angoisse ! Déjà que je n'ai pas le moral, que je m'ennuie et que c'est compliqué d'être confinée avec mon conjoint et une de mes enfants ( tous positifs), ça plombe ! Help


Bonjour 
C'est mon deuxième arrêt covid.pour le premier j'ai  regroupé les attestations de mes PE et 3 derniers mois  de salaire. Je n'ai pas eu de problème  de paiement,environ 3 semaines.
Bonne journée 
Fatima


----------



## Caro35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Marine,
Il faut bien l’attestation de salaire de tous tes employeurs. Il vaut mieux que ce soit toi qui envoies le tout avec copie de tes bulletins de salaire (sur 3 ou 12 derniers mois).
Si comme ton pseudo indique ton numéro de département (comme moi), arme-toi de patience !! La CPAM du 35 a mis plus de 4 mois à me verser mes indemnités suite à mon isolement covid…
Courage


----------



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Tatima a dit: 


> Bonjour
> C'est mon deuxième arrêt covid.pour le premier j'ai  regroupé les attestations de mes PE et 3 derniers mois  de salaire. Je n'ai pas eu de problème  de paiement,environ 3 semaines.
> Bonne journée
> Fatima


ok merci. J'ai pas tout bien compris ! Mes 3 employeurs doivent remplir une attestation et me la renvoyer ? et moi je renvoie les 3+ 3 derniers salaires pour chacun de mes p-e ? 3 semaines pour toucher les IJ ?! Punaise ! et si j'ai bien compris ça ne représente que 50% du salaire ?


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Bonjour Marine,
> Il faut bien l’attestation de salaire de tous tes employeurs. Il vaut mieux que ce soit toi qui envoies le tout avec copie de tes bulletins de salaire (sur 3 ou 12 derniers mois).
> Si comme ton pseudo indique ton numéro de département (comme moi), arme-toi de patience !! La CPAM du 35 a mis plus de 4 mois à me verser mes indemnités suite à mon isolement covid…
> Courage


Oui caro35 je confirme... Délais de dingue ! 😡


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Oui caro35 je confirme... Délais de dingue ! 😡


Moi je n’ai pas le Covid mais pour me faire rembourser mes semelles orthopédiques car la podologue n’a pas voulu sortir ou payer son appareil de carte vitale, résultat remboursement FIN AOÛT déjà la misère alors si AT à éviter. 

Sachant que celui qui a des boutons comme des taons, la trouille qu’il ait eu le Covid avec le mariage …. En + elle enceinte … grand-mère à risque au mariage … 

😷 à l’intérieur vu la canicule 🥵 et ce matin jardin au maximum pour éviter le masque 

Ça repart à la hausse, faire hyper attention pour éviter de l’avoir évidemment et être en AT


----------



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Bonjour Marine,
> Il faut bien l’attestation de salaire de tous tes employeurs. Il vaut mieux que ce soit toi qui envoies le tout avec copie de tes bulletins de salaire (sur 3 ou 12 derniers mois).
> Si comme ton pseudo indique ton numéro de département (comme moi), arme-toi de patience !! La CPAM du 35 a mis plus de 4 mois à me verser mes indemnités suite à mon isolement covid…
> Courage


4 mois ?!!! Je suis originaire du 35 mais actuellement je suis plus au nord, 29. Je suis énervée, déjà que tout ça me saoule si en plus le RPE informe mal les p-e ! En même temps pas maline la p-e, ce n'est pas moi qui vais remplir l'attestation employeur ! et forcément pour que je sois indemnisée par la CPAM, il faut des documents ! ils ne peuvent pas deviner ! En tout cas merci pour l'info


----------



## Cloclo (11 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Bonjour Marine,
> Il faut bien l’attestation de salaire de tous tes employeurs. Il vaut mieux que ce soit toi qui envoies le tout avec copie de tes bulletins de salaire (sur 3 ou 12 derniers mois).
> Si comme ton pseudo indique ton numéro de département (comme moi), arme-toi de patience !! La CPAM du 35 a mis plus de 4 mois à me verser mes indemnités suite à mon isolement covid…
> Courage


Bonjour,  je suis aussi en plein dans cette fastidieuse démarche  et je confirme qu'il te faut bien récupérer tes attestations employeurs, ma question est justement sur le nombre de bulletins : c'est  3 ou 12 mois?
Dans l'ancienne version du forum, j'avais lu quelques posts sur le sujet... de toute façon, je ne travaille avec aucun de mes employeurs depuis 12 mois ...


----------



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

12 mois j'ai lu que c'est en cas d'activité discontinue sinon c'est 3 mois et heureusement !


----------



## Marina (11 Juillet 2022)

Alors je vous conseil de demander à chaque employeur de remplir une attestation de sécu indiquer les 3 derniers mois entier avril mai juin et joindre les 3 bulletins de salaire de chaque employeur avec et surtout préciser bien le dernier jour travaillé perso j’ai fait une attestation sur l’honneur en précisant mon dernier jour d activité.Récupérer le tout et envoyez le vous même c est mieux et plus sur .bon courage perso je vien tout juste d être indemnisé pour mon arrêt du mois de fevrier


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Juillet 2022)

Le pire c'est que mon mari qui a eu la covid en même temps que moi (c'est même lui qui m'a contaminée) a été indemnisé sous 3 semaines ! Y a pas de justice ! 😭


----------



## Cloclo (11 Juillet 2022)

Marine, pour mes employeurs, j'en ai eu 2 au taquet qui m'ont fait parvenir l'attestation illico, une que j'ai du "prendre par la main" , c'est à dire à qui j'ai dicté comment remplir le formulaire et un dernier qui n'est tellement pas copain avec l'administratif que je lui ai pré rempli pour qu'il  n'ai plus qu'à le signer... voici le lien le formulaire cerfa de la CPAM  
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  comme ça, tu peux l'envoyer à tes PE pour faire avancer ton dossier...


----------



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Le pire c'est que mon mari qui a eu la covid en même temps que moi (c'est même lui qui m'a contaminée) a été indemnisé sous 3 semaines ! Y a pas de justice ! 😭


Ben oui c'est bien connu les AM ont des salaires de folie et n'ont pas de frais, de factures, de crédits !


----------



## booboo (11 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> 4 mois ?!!! Je suis originaire du 35 mais actuellement je suis plus au nord, 29. Je suis énervée, déjà que tout ça me saoule si en plus le RPE informe mal les p-e ! En même temps pas maline la p-e, ce n'est pas moi qui vais remplir l'attestation employeur ! et forcément pour que je sois indemnisée par la CPAM, il faut des documents ! ils ne peuvent pas deviner ! En tout cas merci pour l'info


Bonjour, 
mon fils a été positif en Mai 2022 .
J'ai rempli les attestations, les parents ont juste eu à les signer (envoie par mail et retour par mail puisque nous étions isolés).
J'ai tout envoyé en un seul envoie ( avec les douze derniers bulletins de salaire, même les contrats terminés donc).
Un peu moins de deux mois pour les versement des IJ, et une quinzaine de jours en suivant pour l'IRCEM.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Cloclo a dit: 


> Marine, pour mes employeurs, j'en ai eu 2 au taquet qui m'ont fait parvenir l'attestation illico, une que j'ai du "prendre par la main" , c'est à dire à qui j'ai dicté comment remplir le formulaire et un dernier qui n'est tellement pas copain avec l'administratif que je lui ai pré rempli pour qu'il  n'ai plus qu'à le signer... voici le lien le formulaire cerfa de la CPAM
> 
> 
> Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
> comme ça, tu peux l'envoyer à tes PE pour faire avancer ton dossier...


Merci ! Alors sur les 3 j'en ai une qui est partie en vacances avec ses enfants ( alors qu'elle est en arrêt aussi) et une 2ème pour qui c'est apéro à gogo ( elle m'a appelé pompette hier soir). Je leur envoie le formulaire surtout qu'elles n'ont pas l'air du tout de s'en préoccuper. 
Une p-e m'a dit qu'ils ne m'en voulaient pas d'être positive mais en même temps je n'ai pas fait exprès de choper le Covid et j'ai le droit de profiter de mes soirées et mes week-ends tout comme eux !


----------



## Caro35 (12 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> 4 mois ?!!! Je suis originaire du 35 mais actuellement je suis plus au nord, 29. Je suis énervée, déjà que tout ça me saoule si en plus le RPE informe mal les p-e ! En même temps pas maline la p-e, ce n'est pas moi qui vais remplir l'attestation employeur ! et forcément pour que je sois indemnisée par la CPAM, il faut des documents ! ils ne peuvent pas deviner ! En tout cas merci pour l'info


Plutôt plus à l’ouest


----------



## Caro35 (12 Juillet 2022)

Moi c’est ma voisine AM qui est apéro à gogo, il ne faudrait pas qu’elle fasse un ethylotest le lundi !!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Juillet 2022)

Cloclo a dit: 


> Bonjour,  je suis aussi en plein dans cette fastidieuse démarche  et je confirme qu'il te faut bien récupérer tes attestations employeurs, ma question est justement sur le nombre de bulletins : c'est  3 ou 12 mois?
> Dans l'ancienne version du forum, j'avais lu quelques posts sur le sujet... de toute façon, je ne travaille avec aucun de mes employeurs depuis 12 mois ...


Bonsoir je vous conseil d envoyer les fiches de paye des 12 derniers mois même pour les contrat qui se sont arrêter sur la dernière année


----------

